# Key exerpts from AASHTO bridge manual?



## thegooch (Apr 4, 2014)

I have the bridge design in PDF but obviously do not want to print out the entire thing for maybe two questions. Does anyone have any good gouge of some key pages to print out that may be helpful for the exam, especially the Structural PM?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 7, 2014)

thegooch said:


> I have the bridge design in PDF but obviously do not want to print out the entire thing for maybe two questions. Does anyone have any good gouge of some key pages to print out that may be helpful for the exam, especially the Structural PM?




The answer is the same sections you have been using to study from.


----------

